
How do I start a group/discussion/meeting in my town? - highhedgehog
How do I start a group&#x2F;discussion&#x2F;meeting in my town?<p>I am a software engineer and I live in a not very active town. I like the idea of contributing to the community in some way, and I would like the idea of starting meetings, a group, something like that where we could discuss about technology, learn things, discuss projects&#x2F;ideas etc.<p>How would you do that from scratch?
======
atsaloli
[https://www.meetup.com/](https://www.meetup.com/) makes it very easy to start
a group -- you can then promote it and get people to attend and tell others

I've started a group over a decade ago, there are 500 members on the
meetup.com site and we have anywhere from half a dozen to 20-30 people show up
at any given meeting.

~~~
highhedgehog
Meetup is unfortunately not very popular here (i'm not in the US)

~~~
atsaloli
Where are you based?

------
pshapiro99
Take your idea to your local public library. They might be able to help or
give suggestions of paths you could follow.

~~~
highhedgehog
that's a more feasible idea in this area. I'd might do this

